# Do you have a best or memorable shot?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a couple few. I would say my best was shooting the head off of a butterfly with a pellet gun at 25 yards. I also got a good double bag, buck and doe on the run at about 65 yards with an 870. One shot each.
What do others have?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you know that is like asking someone if they have a "Best hitting a nail with a hammer" thingy. just so someone can brag they put a 12.345 mm through the eye of a neddle at 100 yurds kind of thing. just my opinion -sorry, carry on just ignore me.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

We put a coffee can up on the RR track, . . . from 300 yds, . . . Colt Python, . . . .357, . . . 4 in barrel, . . . one shot, . . . can down.

The bullet actually hit about 4 or 6 inches low, . . . popped the rocks up, . . . which took down the can.

But, . . . hey, . . . I am the one who shot the rocks........:vs_laugh:

Rested the pistol on the hood of an International 1056 tractor, . . . took a deep breath, . . . squeezed it off.

And of course, since I did it, . . . we never had to "re-do" it as there were several witnesses.........

---------

But my favorite, . . . we were shooting wooden matches with my Marlin 39 lever .22, . . . brother in law said "I got a target for you", . . . hung his really fine braid neck chain on the fence at about 50 ft or so. I started cutting 1 inch pieces off it, . . . and he hollered stop after about 3 pieces. Don't know if he ever got it back together.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> you know that is like asking someone if they have a "Best hitting a nail with a hammer" thingy. just so someone can brag they put a 12.345 mm through the eye of a neddle at 100 yurds kind of thing. just my opinion -sorry, carry on just ignore me.


Ok Mr. Grouch. :tango_face_wink: I had some down time and was bored.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> We put a coffee can up on the RR track, . . . from 300 yds, . . . Colt Python, . . . .357, . . . 4 in barrel, . . . one shot, . . . can down.
> 
> The bullet actually hit about 4 or 6 inches low, . . . popped the rocks up, . . . which took down the can.
> 
> ...


Shits and giggles shooting is what can make shooting really fun.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I hit a fly on the garbage can at 25 feet with a rubber bazooka rocket once. It was legendary.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I remember a time when a BG had my wife as a shield, gun to her head. I saw this from the end of my drive which is a mile long. I grabbed my sniper rifle from the trunk and shot the BG in the head.
Wait a minute, that was someone else we know. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Best golf shot was when playing a Robert Trent Jones Golf Trail course, where I just hit a horrible drive. The ball took off towards the woods to my left, hit a sign, popped way up in the air & headed back toward me. Tried to catch the damn ball in my left hand & dropped it. I would have loved to been able to say I caught my own drive.

Best gun shot was dove hunting in North Dakota. The bird was high & coming right at me & I shot almost straight up. The damn bird crashed smack into my face. Danged if that didn't hurt.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Driving across the field in dad's old truck to pick up a couple deer we shot earlier opening morning. Talking about how it would be nice to get just one more so we would be done hunting for the season. You guessed it 3 deer take off running from the ditch to the woods across in front of us. We had left the rifles at home, not much room for 3 guys in the cab, but I had my trusty 629 on my lap. Only two people believe the shot cause they saw it, besides me. 85 steps at a flat out run, off hand with a 44mag. Rolled the first, biggest of the three with one shot. Dad sat in the truck with the biggest smile shaking his head. Never said a word, didn't have too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Memorable shot....Oh! Here's one!

Satan's daughter and I were moving to another house and were packing. All the while she was nagging me about this, that and another. I was to the point where I was just grabbing stuff and chunking it into boxes when I had had enough. As I grabbed an object, I yelled toward the room where she was, "If you say one more thing..." *BLAM!!!* The last object was a S&W model 586. Apparently, I grabbed it as if I were going to employ it, finger on the trigger and all. As I slung it toward the box, it discharged, poking a whole through the baseboard. 
I immediately went outside, where the neighbors had all come out to see what had happened. I said, "Just an accidental discharge; nothing to see. She ain't dead." They all looked dejected and went back inside their homes.
Upside? Satan's Daughter didn't utter another word the entire day.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Dropping a wild hog @ 25 yards with a .22 LR " one shot , one kill " .


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Isn't best memorable shot same as lucky shot? If so I have had a few.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I was a wee 6 year old boy with my scoped Crossman 760. A family friend had invited us over to his cabin for the weekend at Greer's Ferry Lake in Arkansas. I was on the porch taking potshots at things and he asked "Have you ever missed with that thing?" I said "no". He looked up in the trees and found a gumball that was about as far away as 10 pumps of the Little gun would send a brass BB. He asked if I could hit the little gumball and I said I could shoot the stem and he could have the gumball. While he was laughing at me I cleaved the stem in twain and the gumball fell 30 feet to the ground. He stopped laughing but never said a word about it. I noticed that gumball was gone less than an hour later.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Denton said:


> I remember a time when a BG had my wife as a shield, gun to her head. I saw this from the end of my drive which is a mile long. I grabbed my sniper rifle from the trunk and shot the BG in the head.
> Wait a minute, that was someone else we know. :vs_laugh:


Lol! I was gonna ask if you saw the pink mist!

I'm just an average shot, maybe. That's why I like a 30 round mag.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I have a couple few. I would say my best was shooting the head off of a butterfly with a pellet gun at 25 yards. I also got a good double bag, buck and doe on the run at about 65 yards with an 870. One shot each.
> What do others have?


The tyrant Lunchlady/Teachers Aide square in the forehead.........................

With a......*big gooey spitball!!!*


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> The tyrant Lunchlady/Teachers Aide square in the forehead.........................
> With a......*big gooey spitball!!!*


I didn't do it, . . . just witnessed the "shot".

School superintendent (district super at that) came moseying into 9th period study hall in the cafeteria, . . . in the middle of a chair rubber fight.

(Remove the rubbers from bottom of chair legs, . . . heave em across the room with no real target in mind, . . . was the way the game went.)

Mr. Donald Hyatt, . . . stepped into the cafeteria with no clue anything but a normal last period study hall would be going on, . . .

The chair rubber cleaned his little "Joe Friday from Dragnet" hat right off his little ol' bald head. Clean, . . . precise, . . . perfect shot.

No-one ever figured out who heaved that one, . . . and to this day, . . . I would give a $20 bill for a picture of his face when it happened.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I remember a time when a BG had my wife as a shield, gun to her head. I saw this from the end of my drive which is a mile long. I grabbed my sniper rifle from the trunk and shot the BG in the head.
> Wait a minute, that was someone else we know. :vs_laugh:


Not sure who you are referencing here Denton ...... I'm gonna need a clue to decipher between my top two picks. Lets start here:

Was he in a tall tree or shooting from off shore?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Not sure who you are referencing here Denton ...... I'm gonna need a clue to decipher between my top two picks. Lets start here:
> 
> Was he in a tall tree or shooting from off shore?


A really rich guy, so I heard. 
Offered to go shooting with him so he could dazzle me with his skills, maybe even teach me a few things, but he didn't respond. I found that odd since he was happy to brag.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ahhh ..... A Watchman knows the best things in life, money can't buy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well this question if dependent on what is the target One time on a dove hunt some pals and I were strung out on the the edge of a shelter belt waiting for the wiley dove birds to whiz by. I was on the far left end of the line of about six guys...sitting on the ice chest..holding my trusty Ithica single shot lever action .12 gauge when this crazy bird comes down the line running about 60 mph and all the guys start shooting at in order and miss. So it gets to me and I had a Lonestar in one hand and a Marlboro in the other. Thinking quickly I stuck the cigarette in my mouth and held the beer in the other and slayed the Dove with a one armed shot. I think that was prob the same Day I managed to knock a goose out of high flying Vee formation with a #9 skeet load. It was so high up up it whistled like an artillery shell as it headed down. Unfortunately it was not goose season and we were hunting with the game warden. The only reason I shot was because I thought everybody was shooting at it too...but they were shooting Dove. I have some good deer hunting stories too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton, sand crab or diver???:vs_mad::vs_smirk:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The best one I ever made was at 2,570 yards, a T-72 tank, hit it twice with a APFSDSDU sabot, 6 seconds between rounds.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

socom42 said:


> the best one i ever made was at 2,570 yards, a t-72 tank, hit it twice with a apfsdsdu sabot, 6 seconds between rounds.


"on the way!"


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I also made an Olympic Offhand stance shot on a coyote at 300 yards. Drilled him.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hell I got one.... I was on a range in Ass-crackastan....There was a bunch of Germans Army guys on one side as we walked up. There was a group of targets at about 300 meters down range. I walked up...said watch this shit....I put in a M203 grenade round into my M203 launcher...fired from the hip....the round landed right in the middle of the cluster and blew most of them down.

Absolute complete luck and I almost gave it away by reacting...but instead I said...yep....it's zeroed in...and walked back to the truck.....

Those Germans came over and invited us over for beer at their camp in Kabul and thought we were so cool....The next day they conducted a Schutzenschnur day for us and I got the Gold. Good times.....even with a hangover.....


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> The best one I ever made was at 2,570 yards, a T-72 tank, hit it twice with a APFSDSDU sabot, 6 seconds between rounds.


Armor piercing Fin stabilized discarding Sabot Depleted Uranium......i.e. M1A1 Abrams Main Battle Tank....Unless the Bradley made a Depleted Uranium Round after I got out

I was a Bradley Master Gunner at one point....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

2003 wife, sister and a female friend of theirs deer hunting. Bother in law and I went along just to be there we were not hunting. I had my 357 6 inch with 125 gr federals on my side. At grandma's farm a nice doe took off across the open corn field. a few shots fire and deer still on the run. just for the heck of it I drew and led the running deer by about 25 yards. Fired the deer went down. I was sure it was not my shot. When we field dressed it my round was what brought it down.
That is a hail mary shot , no way on this earth could it happen again. Bother in law paced it off 75 yards.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> The best one I ever made was at 2,570 yards, a T-72 tank, hit it twice with a APFSDSDU sabot, 6 seconds between rounds.


Wow those sabots are mean. Old Jyrene pal who i aint seen in a long time told all about em. He helped man a Humvee mounted Tow missle shooter. Those are cool too. Said he spent time at the Emir's Ranch.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> 2003 wife, sister and a female friend of theirs deer hunting. Bother in law and I went along just to be there we were not hunting. I had my 357 6 inch with 125 gr federals on my side. At grandma's farm a nice doe took off across the open corn field. a few shots fire and deer still on the run. just for the heck of it I drew and led the running deer by about 25 yards. Fired the deer went down. I was sure it was not my shot. When we field dressed it my round was what brought it down.
> That is a hail mary shot , no way on this earth could it happen again. Bother in law paced it off 75 yards.


Well since you acutally hit what you were aiming at..thats skill. Not luck. Good job!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> The best one I ever made was at 2,570 yards, a T-72 tank, hit it twice with a APFSDSDU sabot, 6 seconds between rounds.


Why two shots? The turrets like to flip off after one well placed shot.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Why two shots? The turrets like to flip off after one well placed shot.


Round one hit the front glacis plate, second the mantel next to the IR, that set the turret back about 3 feet.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Round one hit the front glacis plate, second the mantel next to the IR, that set the turret back about 3 feet.


 Light infantry myself but I always enjoyed watching the armor pop tops off and hit metal to metal


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Most memorable shot ever ? For me it was when I shot my bear at about twenty yards and he gave a death roar I can still hear that, it's one of those sounds that makes your skin pucker. Best shot I ever made as far as difficulty was one of two wild pigs that got loose from a neighboring piece. Last summer during one helluva thunder and lightning storm, thank God for Armasight by the way, but the pig was running down across our one field, at about four hundred yards I missed twice connected third shot with my 30-378 off hand. 

One instance that always stuck out in my mind as far as amazing shots though was a friend of mine who has sense passed away always carried a Dan Wesson 357, I don't know anymore about the gun other than he shot two barrels out of it and actually wore the timing down on it. He and I were driving to a wedding one time, I was younger maybe sixteen or so, he drew it without hesitation and shot a running woodchuck at about fifty yards, now might I mind you all that we were going about sixty one way, the woodchuck was coming at us at however fast they can run and he hit it one shot. Same guy I saw shoot a goose out of the sky while we were deer hunting with said revolver, not to bad for a nineteen year old kid at the time, and a seventeen year old one at woodchuck time.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

9 point running buck at 400 paces with a Winchester model 70 , .270, one shot.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It was my last year playing competitive softball, something I did for 20+ years. I was the old man on the team, in my late 40's playing with a bunch of guys in their 20's. I was coming off ankle surgery and was struggling to keep up and was hurting. My oldest son was home from college and hadn't seen me play in a few years so he came to the game. 

I was batting deep in the lineup because I couldn't run well and was old etc etc. We're down a couple of runs with two on base. Playing on a field with a 310 foot fence I get a great pitch and turn on it like I was 20 years younger. It is a collossol home run that hits the top of the lights. I watch it from the batters box and everyone on my team is going nuts. 

I turn and walk toward the dugout, grab my gear and wish my team good luck and walk off the field toward the parking lot. My son is on the phone to Mrs Slippy and I heard him say, "Mom, Dad's still got it! He just hit the biggest home run I've ever seen and then he quit. Yeah, he quit. We're coming home, see you in a few".


----------

